# Hello everyone. Glad to be here.



## Gary M. Thomas (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello ya'll .... I just found this terrific place, and signed up this morning.

I am a multimedia musician/ keyboard player living in coastal South Carolina (near Myrtle Beach), currently involved in the production of original film music. I've been involved in composing and performing music since, the mid 1970s when I first became interest in electronic keyboards/ synthesizers. 

I've been active in the local band circuit of coastal South Carolina as a keyboard player in numerous bands in past years...toured the Southeastern United States for a year with a seven piece variety band...and have recently been performing as a solo instrumental pianist. 

However, my main focus has been on composing original film music in my studio using my electronic synthesizers and computer-based digital samplers. I'd like to become involved on a fulltime basis composing music for film, documentaries and television productions.

I am very glad to be here with everyone. :D 

I already recognize quite a few wonderful composers' names from other forums. Looking forward to spending a lot of time here. Hope to be talking with ya'll real soon..... Gary


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Gary. Welcome to V.I. Do you have a website, or fragments of audio online?


----------



## Marsdy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Gary 

Welcome


----------



## Gary M. Thomas (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks. Very glad to be here. I'm working on a website right now... should be ready very soon. Thanks again for the warm welcome.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Gary! :D Nice seeing you here.


----------



## Gary M. Thomas (Jan 6, 2005)

You know... I have been wondering what happened to the Sanctus Angelus Forum on EZBoard. There hasn't been anyone there in a long time. I posted there just recently... asking if the forum was still active. 

Now I see, you've all been hanging out here. LOL :lol: 

Glad I found ya. :wink:


----------



## lux (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome Gary and enjoy your stay!

Luca


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome Sir Gary, good to have more Southern talent onboard!

Pablo


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Gary...

Welcome to VI - enjoy your time here.


----------



## Gary M. Thomas (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you, everyone. I really appreciate the welcome.  

Alan, congratulations on your new position as Project Consultant and Producer for Bela D Media.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Gary,

Welcome to V.I.!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## SoundEngine.com (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Gary!

--SCP


----------

